# thinking of being an egg donor



## pink_strawberry (May 30, 2011)

i was just wondering if anyone could give me some advise i am a surro and just had a failed attempt to help someone get pregnant ! just one of natures things i guess! i saw how upset it made the IM tho and am considering being an egg donor but were would i  go? how does it happen? how do they take your eggs what do they do etc i don't want to do it and find out its painful or end up not being able to have more kids in the future etc ! so i just don't know!!!!!!


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi pink strawberry.
you can go to any local clinic and offer to donate your eggs, you would have to under go screening tests for alot of things but as long as these tests came back ok you should be fine, i have just done a cycle of egg sharing which  is basically the same as donating but also having the embryo transfer myself as well, you would need to inject yourself to down regulate your cycle and then once down reg is confirmed with a scan you would then start stimming drugs aswell as the down reg drug to produce eggs and then after around 12 days of stimming you would then have the eggs collected under a sedation which i myself found this ok and didn't feel any pain at the time but for a couple of days after felt a bit sore but otherwise it doesn't really cause much pain if you can cope with bad period pain, hope this is helpful to you and good luck with your donation if you proceed.


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry forgot to add that the eggs are collected via the vagina using a fine needle going into your ovaries.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Pink Strawberry,

I'm so sorry that it didn't work out being a surro, but it is wonderful that you are considering being a donor. Care have a great donor programme with clinics in various places in the country, but the majority of infertility clinics deal with egg donation and would be happy to advise you and answer any questions you have. We have been blessed with the most beautiful little girl thanks to an altruistic donor so I really do know what a difference a lady like you can make.

Thank you for even considering donation as it is the most life changing gift imaginable.

Caroline


----------

